# Problems Cutting with Vinyl Express R Series II Vinyl Cutter



## decalcustomcreat (Jan 14, 2013)

I have had my cutter for a while now - and recently have had problems... it first was cutting weird, and now it simply leaves blank spots.... going through a few things, I discovered it is to the left of the pinch rollers - for about an inch it won't cut anything in that space.... any ideas?


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Check the blade protection strip in that area for grooves cut into it.


----------



## decalcustomcreat (Jan 14, 2013)

It doesn't matter where the rollers are - as I looked closer, it looks like the carriage is bumping into the rollers, and therefore lifting the blade, not allowing it to cut....


----------



## Brian2015 (Apr 18, 2015)

hello everyone,

I'm new using the Vinyl Express R Series.
My question is what is the limit for cutting 7.5 Mil Material, would I be able to do that, if so what would i set the speed and the grams.

Thank you.

BBD


----------

